# When is the best time to get a second dog?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

goldn'chocolate's thread about biscuit attacking the new puppy, and everyone's comments about their personal situation, made me wonder, 

When is the best time to introduce a second dog to a household? (I don't mean getting two puppies from the same litter at the same time)

What ages of the two dogs would result in the least amount of trouble?

(Obviously, all dogs are individuals and every case is different, but I am asking in general)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie was 6 months old when I brought Houdini home ...who was a year old... they hit it off as soon as he came in the door and have had no problems.....When I brought Abbie home at 6 weeks old Maggie was over a year and wanted nothing to do with her... she did the snap , growl , pinned her and Abbie knew her place.... Houdini did fine with Abbie.....I think it just depends on the dog... Maggie doesnt like puppies at all...... she stays away from them and if they come near her she snaps and growls..once they get about 4 months old she is better with them.....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We are considering a second... and in our trainer's personal opinion 18 months is best. That way your first is trained good (assuming that you have done the basic obedience and advanced classes).


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

As a trainer, my personal opinion is that it's idea to have about 3 years between dogs. I think you want dog #1 to be exactly how you like him and my experience has been that most dogs suddenly mature (with ongoing training, of course) at about 3 years old.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

It's good to hear what the ideal or appropriate age difference would be between the current dog and a new one. DH and I are thinking about adding another Golden or Flat-Coat into the family maybe in a year or two and Wiggles is currently 16 months old.

I do worry about how Wiggles will handle another dog in the family as his interactions with other dogs have been mixed. Sometimes he snarls and snaps at a dog, other times, other dogs have done it to him. We constantly have to put him through NILIF when we feed him, play with him etc because he is like Mary's Maggie.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Having a puppy in the house when you have an older dog requires constant supervision and vigilance, no matter the age of the older dog. Be prepared to keep them separated for a long time if you have to.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My husband and I would like to, someday, maybe, get a second dog. Brooks has always been a very easy dog-no chewing or jumping on people as a puppy, no barking (other than one quick bark to let us know he is at the back door), has never growled at any other dog we've ever met, and just easy to live with.

However, as easy as he was, we know we will never get another puppy because puppies are like babies, and we aren't having any more of those either.

Has anyone had any experience with owning a neutered male 3-7 years old as their only dog, then introducing a second dog close to this age? Does it matter if the second dog is male or female?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow was only a year old when we brought Tucker into the family. They're only 3 months apart. The first two weeks were a bit trying, but they never growled or fought. We just took care of Bailey who is about the same age, four, and that went very well.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have placed many rescues at that age....and it worked either way ...male/ male...female /male.....A lot of the people we deal with that add a second dog focus more on the perfect match verses age.... And I have always done it by matching the dogs instead of age...... all 3 of mine are in private training lessons and go at different times, so they each get there "own" time. I prefer doing it this way.....


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

There will be varying individual opinions on this. But, many of the breeders and trainers I've talked to say it's a good idea to wait until the first dog is well trained and for some families that might mean at one year and for many it means more like 2 years old. 

Will you add another?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy was 9 months old when we got Desi, who was about 2 at the time. Lucy and I had already been through a lot classes - she had just earned her CGC, so basic obedience was in place. I took Desi to classes right away, and she also earned her CGC. 

We didn't have any problems with the 2 getting along. Desi is very laid back and easy to get along with - I think she'd get along with any dog.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Casey was 3 and net. when we brought Lilli home. From day one they got along great.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

My first golden Kody was four when we brought home 8 week old Hunter. He was unsure at first (you can almost see him leaning away in the picture!) but they soon became the best of buddies. Kody was definately tha alpha and Hunter was just fine with that. Kody was a big help in training Hunter too...he kinda helped to show him the ropes.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I brought a new addition to my home when my Golden was 10 years old. She was bonded with the Border Collie pup immediatly and was very maternal with her. They had a great relationship for three years and walked the grounds daily together. It was a great thing for my Golden in her later years to have such a special friend. When my Golden passed away this February, my Border Collie was in mourning for quite a while until I brought my new Golden home. I think every dog is different and in my case it was a wonderful experience.

Ronna
Amanda we miss you
Dallie
Karlie


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been trying to make the same decision here. Ozzy is now 15 months old & I'm getting ready to start looking for a buddy for him. He's been going to weekly obedience classes since he was 22 weeks old so his behavior is already well on the way to being perfect (LOL, close ... we have the occasional bratty teenager moments).


----------

